

San Francisco: The scapegoat capital of America - redthrowaway
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2013/12/san-francisco

======
KrisAndrew
The article touches on some valid points. I voted for the condo development,
and was disappointed when it didn't pass. The lack of housing options in the
city is a bad thing. We need more housing _of any type_.

Also, I can't understand why so many out-of-town tech workers keep casting
aspersions on the homeless here. That's like punching a baby. No one thinks
you're cool for doing it and there's immediate blowback.

